# Hey Sports Fans OLN-HD is coming this Fall!



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey Charley I found some "compelling content" for you!

"With OLN HD, our action-packed, edge -of-your-seat programming is even more impressive. Enjoy shows like The Lance Chronicles, Fly Fishing America and Gravity Files. Experience crystal clear images paired with first-rate content. High definition was made for the outdoor world that OLN delivers. Coming this fall."

http://www.olntv.com/OLN-VOD-Home-Comcast.html

Anyone else a big Tour de France fan out there? Too bad it won't be up and running this Summer to see Lance's last Tour.

Hope they can find room on 61.5 for this!


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Awesome!

TDF fan? I took this picture in 2001.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Of course this happens after Lance finishes his career. How awesome will this race be to watch in HD.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

dalucca said:


> Of course this happens after Lance finishes his career. How awesome will this race be to watch in HD.


Well let's just hope it is taped in HD I would watch it later in HD even if I know the out come.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Great pic!

We were on the champs elysees for the finish in 2003. Lance has put the TdF on the map for the US hopfully forever!

I wonder if the Tour would be even ever be in HD? Cameras are bigger and heavier and more expensive than regular ones plus Europe (for the most part) is still trying to get their act together as far as HD. All the OLN feeds come from French TV obviously.

Vive le Lance!



BarryO said:


> Awesome!
> 
> TDF fan? I took this picture in 2001.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Good point about the ability to broadcast HD for the TDF. 95% of the race is filmed either on motorcycle or helicopter. I can't imagine cameramen holding the heavier equipment and staying stable while on the back of a bike. Believe me...the motorcycle folks get too close to those on the other types of bikes as it is. I worry about an oil patch or crazy and drunk spectator taking out an unbalanced motorcycle and therefore half the peloton. For someone who has been to five of the last six TDF's, I can speak from experience that the best way to see the race is in person and not on OLN. But then, it is good to be able to watch the reruns on my DVR. I do miss Bob Roll (sp?)


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

So much of the tour is via cameras on motorcycles and helicopters, I wonder if they could pull this off in HD. 

Anyone know what programming will be in hd OLN?

Jeff


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

Now... how about that Beach Volleyball in HD  What I was watching today.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Much of the HD footage on Equator is shot from choppers. I think they have the challenge of shooting from a mobile platform well in hand


----------



## bertsot (May 19, 2005)

Plus I don't know if you've noticed that DiscoveryHD is airing Chasing Lance in full HD glory. Can't wait. Especially for July 2. 

GO LANCE!!!!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Might have to thank Outdoor Channel for pushing OLN into the HD realm. I am sitting here watching Outdoor Channel 2 HD. 

Of course, it is not on DBS either.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Kudos to the Discovery Channel. The are airing the 5 part special called "Chasing Lance" all this week on Discovery HD as well as "The Science of Lance Armstrong" on Saturday and Sunday.

All in glorious 1080i HD!


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Too bad they didnt have it up for the Tour De France, more bulky cameras on the scooters not withstanding.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

NHL in HD!  But will we see the HD version on D*?


----------



## dmgaspari (Sep 14, 2005)

I understand from a press release that OLN will also carry some of the NHL games in HD. I wonder if DishNetwork will carry NHL games from OLN-HD?


----------



## formulaben (Nov 17, 2005)

Has anyone seen this channel yet? A friend who has Comcast can't find it.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I have seen it. It is only available for NHL HD games and so far there is less than 1 game per week in HD. D* carries the channel on one of their utility channels.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Something tells me we won't be seeing it on E* any time soon........


----------



## formulaben (Nov 17, 2005)

JohnH said:


> I have seen it. It is only available for NHL HD games and so far there is less than 1 game per week in HD. D* carries the channel on one of their utility channels.


What provider carries it?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

D* is short for DIRECTV.


----------



## formulaben (Nov 17, 2005)

JohnH said:


> D* is short for DIRECTV.


Sorry, I missed your post. What is a "utility channel"?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

formulaben said:


> Sorry, I missed your post. What is a "utility channel"?


A Utility channel is used to bring a source which is not normally in the system into the system for part time use such as an OTA channel or YES Network for NBA League pass or other sports packages and Alternates. There are about 10 of them.


----------



## formulaben (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks. So, what I really care about is, is it plausible that OLN will put the Tour de France on the HD feed this summer? And does anyone know if Comcast will carry OLN HD?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

formulaben said:


> Thanks. So, what I really care about is, is it plausible that OLN will put the Tour de France on the HD feed this summer? And does anyone know if Comcast will carry OLN HD?


Well since Comcast owns OLN they probably will have OLN-HD.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Wouldn't that be great!

Unfortuneately Europe is a couple years behind the US in HDTV. That combined with the fact that the camera's are usually heavier and larger make it that much more difficult to put them on a motorcycle. I believe we will see the Tour someday in HD but it will be several years down the road.

I would think Comcast would carry it if your local Comcast is doing HD. Mine is not and it doesn't sound like they will anytime soon either. Unless something changes on E* they will be my method of getting the Tour this Summer.



formulaben said:


> Thanks. So, what I really care about is, is it plausible that OLN will put the Tour de France on the HD feed this summer? And does anyone know if Comcast will carry OLN HD?


----------



## formulaben (Nov 17, 2005)

ibglowin said:


> Unfortuneately Europe is a couple years behind the US in HDTV. That combined with the fact that the camera's are usually heavier and larger make it that much more difficult to put them on a motorcycle. I believe we will see the Tour someday in HD but it will be several years down the road.


Are you thinking of IMAX cameras? Last I saw, virtually every prime time television show and sporting event is recorded in high def.

A buddy of mine has a Sony handheld HD camcorder...I tried to post a link to it, but I guess I can't post hyperlinks until I have 5 posts on the forum. :nono2: Anyway, they are no bigger than SD camcorders of just a few years ago. The smallest is much smaller than my brothers very nice DV camcorder he bought brand new 3 years ago!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

And just how many of them are shown from the back of a motorcycle?

Like I said, Europe is several years behind the HD curve. I think it will happen, its just not going to be any time real soon IMO.


----------



## formulaben (Nov 17, 2005)

ibglowin said:


> And just how many of them are shown from the back of a motorcycle?
> 
> Like I said, Europe is several years behind the HD curve. I think it will happen, its just not going to be any time real soon IMO.


I guess what I'm trying to say is that it's the broadcasting that's lagging behind, not the production. I'd be willing to bet that the TdF has been taped in HD for some time.


----------



## jmpsmash (Nov 29, 2005)

ibglowin said:


> And just how many of them are shown from the back of a motorcycle?


i'd say more than 50% of the cycling footages in TdF are filmed from the back of a motorcycle, and then 25% are from helicopter. the rest maybe stationary cameras.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

You know what's funny? Comcast in my area -- Detroit market -- does _not_ have Outdoor Life Network HD; but competitor Bright House Networks does have OLN HD.

_Weird._

Is there a list anywhere that completely states what HD cable-related channels are available?


----------



## formulaben (Nov 17, 2005)

Update: Comcast is adding VERSUS/GOLF CHANNEL to its HD lineup this month!

*http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/11/19/comcast-adds-several-hd-channels-golf-channel-versus-hd-due-i/*

And the last sentence in this article implies that a pure HD feed already exists. I also recall a TdF HD experience at a movie theater as part of a fundraiser.

*http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/news/recent_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003408626*


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

I would like for the Dakar coverage to be in HD and expanded.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I hope we get this. A few days ago the Sabres were on Versus and InHD didn't simulcast the game. How could they not show the #1 team in the NHL? I wish InHD 2 was still around for just this reason.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> I hope we get this. A few days ago the Sabres were on Versus and InHD didn't simulcast the game. How could they not show the #1 team in the NHL? I wish InHD 2 was still around for just this reason.


Always check Ch. 95. It has had some of the games on from Versus. However, sometimes it shows National Boredom Association (or Not Basketball Anymore) games.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't have a channel 95. I'm have Time Warner Cable not DirecTV


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

jmpsmash said:


> i'd say more than 50% of the cycling footages in TdF are filmed from the back of a motorcycle, and then 25% are from helicopter. the rest maybe stationary cameras.


I watched some *spectacular* HD helicopter footage on the "Planet Earth" special on either HDnet or Discovery HD. can't remember which channel it was


----------

